# what do you thnk about this .17 hmr?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

i want it for a few reasons..one i dont own a 17 but would like to get one to add to my vast collection of guns. two its cheap. what do you think? i will use it for just target shooting and small game hunting probably a fox being the biggest target. my biggest concern is it is a single shot so that may be hard for a quick follow up shot on an animal. but that will also be nice because i wont burn up my ammo so fast. so im just looking for opinions.

im 16 and am going to see if my parents will buy half of it for me for chirstmas so i cant really afford a whole lot more because i may be buying the whole gun myself if they wont. oh and good price for that gun? i have an hr .410 and a .30/06 in the break barrel and quite like them. what do you think?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no idea about that particular rifle, but I absolutely love my .17HMR. Super fun caliber and very very accurate. It seems to me the Savage 17HMRs are right around that price or cheaper. They are bolt action w/ 5 round detachable clips.

*EDIT: just checked, the savages now come with accu-trigger which seriously pushes the price up. I paid extra for a Lefty version but it was a third less than what some of the new savages are. Maybe watch gunsamerica.com for a pre-accutrigger savage 93R17.

*Edit2: Found some cheap ones with accutrigger! http://www.rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=G96701

-DallanC


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I have no idea about that particular rifle, but I absolutely love my .17HMR. Super fun caliber and very very accurate. It seems to me the Savage 17HMRs are right around that price or cheaper. They are bolt action w/ 5 round detachable clips.
> 
> *EDIT: just checked, the savages now come with accu-trigger which seriously pushes the price up. I paid extra for a Lefty version but it was a third less than what some of the new savages are. Maybe watch gunsamerica.com for a pre-accutrigger savage 93R17.
> 
> ...


well if i can get my parents to go half and give me 125 and i pay 125 what do you think about this gun?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

id like it more if it was just the gun but i can always use an extra scope...think that would be better?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup, thats the model I have... well left handed anyway and the plain Mohagany stock. Extremely accurate rifles, very very fun to shoot. You can pick off squirrels easily out of trees 100 yards away. Starlings just explode in a "poof" of feathers :shock: 


-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had 2 of the NEF rifles. They shot pretty good but will not be as nice as the Savage. If you practice you can reload the single shot pretty quick.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> I had 2 of the NEF rifles. They shot pretty good but will not be as nice as the Savage. If you practice you can reload the single shot pretty quick.


what do you think would be more acurate? the varmit barelled new england or the regular barrelled savage?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had one of the H&R Singles. They shoot dang good out further then ya think. The Savage would be the way to go. I don't think in a .17HMR it would matter much on a pencil barrell or bull barrell. +1 on checking out KSL.com , they show up all the time on there. Happy Varminating. :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I love the .17 HMR, its a fun little caliber that shoots great groups.

I personally would suggest getting something other than a single shot for a .17, such as a Savage bolt action, or a Henry Varmint Express lever gun, just for some juich follow up shots. But that is just my opinion on that. Either way, I think you will greatly enjoy shooting a .17

Just in case you are interested, here is another thread on the .17 HMR
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17928&p=200935&hilit=vsft#p200935

Also, take a look through here:
http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/defa ... ll&sit=All

Make sure and get a price quote because they will be cheaper than the standard MSRP, and you could probably get a pretty sweet bolt gun for a fair price


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whoops, I stand corrected. My savage is the heavy barrel version... just left handed. Wow I cant believe how much the price has jumped on these guns!

Mine:

http://www.savagearms.com/93r17glv.htm

-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > I had 2 of the NEF rifles. They shot pretty good but will not be as nice as the Savage. If you practice you can reload the single shot pretty quick.
> ...


The Savage would probably be. Like Al said though, I dont think you will see much difference between the heavy or standard barrel on a 17 HMR. Have you considered the Marlin 917 bolt action? It can be bought for around $200.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> The Savage would probably be. Like Al said though, I dont think you will see much difference between the heavy or standard barrel on a 17 HMR. Have you considered the Marlin 917 bolt action? It can be bought for around $200.


yea ive glanced at the marlins. and im kind of torn between the savage and the marlin...what i like aout the savage is the accu trigger, the synthetic stock, and the scope..even though idk how good of a scope it is...what i like about the marlin is it has a 1/3/4 in longer barrel and the magazine and the magazine release seem to be more inline with the gun.

oh and the savages mag release looks flimsier..im sure its not but im just going off looks for now. ill go and look at the guns if i do decide to get one


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

ohhhhh just noticed that the marlin comes with 2 clips


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont think you can go wrong with the Savage or the Marlin. My recommendation would be to handle a couple of these HMR's in the store and then pick the one that feels the best in the price range you can afford.

The HMR is a fun caliber. Learn more about it and different brands here:

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the Savage that I have, the ad from when I bought it below, they regularly have the similar gun at a fairly similar price:








Cabelas currently has a $70 off of a $300 purchase on top of the sale, I swear I just saw an ad at about this price minus another $70. The accutrigger is very hard to compare to anything else.
Here is everything that Davidson's stocks in the 17 by Savage at a local distributor's retail price (the best prices I have seen from Davidson's)
And here is the one that I like the most Camo w/ scope
On mine, I must say the clip is a little goofy, it does have to be pushed up in much harder than expected, but never really had any problems with it, it drops the quimps handily. The scope is nice, but I would almost rather adjust for distance myself as it gets to be a little bit of a pain to estimate yardage and adjust the dial each time...but overall, I really like it, the trigger is great!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> The accutrigger is very hard to compare to anything else.


Huge is right, I have a Marlin (which I do like very much) but I ended up having to buy a Rifle Basix aftermarket trigger for about $90 and pay a gun smith to install it. So I was more invested in my rifle than if I were to just buy a Savage with the accu-trigger. But on the plus side, my trigger is set to about 1.5 lbs now!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > The accutrigger is very hard to compare to anything else.
> ...


ive never used a gun with accutrigger but everyone ive ever talked to likes them...i might just have to go check them out


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

ok i just talked to my parents today. they said they may get me the savage but if they do they wouldnt be able to get me any ammo. but my dad said if we got the H&R he would get me a hundred or so rounds then i fugred id buy another hundred or so with my left over money. what do you all think? it should be a good gun and having the single shot will just make me a better hunter

and my dad said that he was actually kind of thinking about getting that same H&R or himself here a month or so ago


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My few regrets I have generally are based on being a cheap bastage when I should not have. I have never regretted slowing down to do projects the correct way or saving more money to buy a better quality product. Having to only buy one box of ammo is no big deal, a box lasts quite a while any ways. In the long run, $70 or so is nothing compared to always having to say.."yeah it is just a single shot.....' compared to "dang right, of course I got the savage with the world famous accutrigger; what did you expect from a person of such high class as myself?" J/K, kind of! I would really do whatever it takes to get the better one being the savage, buying something that is sub par is really just wasting 100% of what you spend. Think about a crappy car or bike that cost you tons of money getting fixed, whereas a little more invested up front saves a lot of time and regret...off my soapbox now. :wink: 
PS-Did I mention that I would get the Savage?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the one that I got. I still have it, and my buddy has sold both his Marlin and Savage. His kid still shoots his H&R. 
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/products/ ... /7027.html


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

This is my Savage that I own: http://www.savagearms.com/93r17btvs.htm

In my opinion the only 17 that compares to the Savages is the Ruger...then again the Ruger is about 2x as much. If your parents are down with getting you the H&R then that's a plus too and you can't go wrong there. Ammo runs about $14 bucks for a box of 50 right now.

Good luck and happy shooting


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just posted this on the wrong thread; I meant it for here:
Check this article on the subject http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/galle ... 6#41789783
This is about a specific model, but it is the same general system:


> The Savage MK II .22 RF we tested proved to be not just the most accurate rimfire we tested this year, but the most accurate rimfire we've ever tested, including some high-dollar rifles of exalted European origin.


That is a pretty bold statement!

To get something said to be one of the best rimfires on the market in the whole world for only $70 more than the cheapest in the world would be a no-brainer for me. For most rifles, the difference between the cheapest and arguably the best (like a Christensen Carbon fibre barrel for example) would be a difference of about $2,000 more than the Wal-Mart grade rifle.


----------

